# 06 Brute White Smoke



## lightmud (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi, new here with my first brute and a have a couple questions. I've been reading through the forum here for the last few days and cant quite find the same situation that i have. Great forum with lots of great info.

So i bought a 2006 brute force 750 last week with a little over 900 miles completely stock. I test drove it a few miles and watched the owner drive it a little bit so i could watch for smoke when he got down on it. No smoke whatsoever. Even after we talked for about 30 minutes and it had time to cool a little bit, he started it up and drove it back into the shed, again no smoke.

I came back and bought it next day, it appeared to be in the same exact spot he left it and it started fine and again no smoke. I brought it home and drove it around the neighborhood a little with no problems. Next morning i went out to load it on the trailer and just hit the choke without thinking (always needed it with my grizzly). It would not start. Backed the choke off and it started after a bit. I put some gas in it and trailered it about 10 miles to the riding spot. Cranked it up then and noticed white smoke. It smoked for a couple of minutes and then quit. It did not smoke anymore while riding. Brought it back home and then it smoked again when i cranked it to unload it from the trailer. White smoke and for a couple of minutes only.

It has no tint of blue and does not smell like burning oil. It is white and will burn your nose and eyes. I have been around lots of bikes that were burning oil and this smelled nothing like it. Thought maybe a head gasket or crack or warped. Checked the radiator and it was full, reserve tank level never changed either. No bubbles while running either.

So, could my problem be a stuck choke plunger? Bike runs great with no problems. The only other thread i found where someone had the same exact problem as mine was a 650 V2 arctic cat and he had a stuck plunger and clogged jet in the rear carb. So for the long post, just wanted to provide as much detail as i could


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Could be but more then likely it's just the fact that having it on the trailer shakes it around enough to let some excess gas fall into the cylinders. Mine is an 06 and smokes when I first crank it also. As most of the carbed bikes do after setting up for awhile or being trailered. Some guys will even put a cutoff valve in the fuel lines to keep this from happening. 

Without knowing this though i will say The way you describe the smoke it sounds alot like Unburned gas with an additive. White smoke should be water, blue gas and black oil. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

Black is unburnt gas, blue is oil, white is water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

Could be burning off the moister in the pipes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lightmud (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah, water/coolant was my first thought. But its not losing any coolant and its not bubbling at the cap while running. Oil looks good too, doesnt seem to be adding or losing any oil. It seems to be too much smoke for it to be condensation too. 

On the other hand, i would think that it would not idle good if even one of the plungers was stuck. It will probably be saturday before i can even look at it, so its killing me not knowing lol. I think i forgot to mention that the air box and filter were clean and dry as well


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Might have water in the Fuel if it had Beeen Setting Very Long by the Owner, Might Try a Little Sea Foam


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

I have an 09 that does the same just until it warms up I know mine is moisture in my pipes i can watch it drip from my muffler


----------



## lightmud (Oct 24, 2012)

Possibly could have some bad gas since i did just put some in at the same time that this started happening. Its hard to explain "smoking" over the internet without being able to show exactly how much is coming out and when and what it smells like and so forth. I could be wrong on the moisture/condensation, but i think it is just smoking too much to be a little condensation build up. 

I appreciate all the help so far, gives me some things to look at when i get a chance this weekend. Has anybody else ever experienced anything like this?


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

That's what I thought at first too then I saw it dripping it smokes really white and actually will spit out little water drops


----------



## lightmud (Oct 24, 2012)

Ok, thanks. I will have to check that then.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I know when I transport my 750,that I have to cap the intake snorkle so that during tranporting,some say they witnessed gas flooding the cylinders from maybe a vaccum being pulled throught the intake and carbs - throw in a shut off gas valve to correct if youn have a stock air box.Seafoam can cause whitish smoke if too much is in the gas,and smells real bad.Just keep an eye on the rad fluid and engine oil level.....


----------



## lightmud (Oct 24, 2012)

I wound up taking the brute to the shop this morning since i wanted to be riding tomorrow instead of working on it. The carbs were clean with the exception of a choke plunger stuck partially open. Also, he said he noticed the pilot jets were 40 instead of 38. He didnt have any 38s to put in so he left the 40s in there. 

All the smoke seems to be gone. It feels like it still runs great. Hopefully i will get to test it out good tomorrow and all the smoke will be gone. I knew it just seemed strange that it would all of a sudden just start smoking one morning after using the choke.


----------



## lightmud (Oct 24, 2012)

Put about 30 miles on the brute today. No visible smoke all day, nobody riding in the group noticed any smoke either. I checked my oil when i got home and it was a couple of notches lower on the dip stick. I'm hoping thats just from the leaking front seal though.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

lightmud said:


> Put about 30 miles on the brute today. No visible smoke all day, nobody riding in the group noticed any smoke either. I checked my oil when i got home and it was a couple of notches lower on the dip stick. I'm hoping thats just from the leaking front seal though.


all brutes use a little oil when your on it good most of the day


----------



## lightmud (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, nevermind about the oil being low. I guess I didn't give it enough time to cool down. I checked it this morning and it was fine, actually just a hair higher but I assume that is just from being parked on a slight slope


----------

